# Paint then polish or polish then paint?



## JamieD1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi,

My car has had a series of unfortunate events that need correcting and I'm wondering in which order is best to get them done.

It had a bad respray which has left many drips in the clear coat on the bonnet and bumper as well as other defects. It was also washed by the local BMW garage (I didn't ask them to) and was ended up with scratches in the clear coat on most of the panels.

The BMW dealer is going to do a machine polish to fix their mistake so I can't get the problem fixed at the same place unless I foot the bill myself which I don't want to do.

The respray will involve doing the bonnet, bumper and blending the wings. Would I be best off getting the machine polish done after or before the respray?

Thanks


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would polish it after the paint work has been done. The body shop will denib and machine polish after it has been painted anyway.


----------



## JamieD1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Andyb0127 said:


> I would polish it after the paint work has been done. The body shop will denib and machine polish after it has been painted anyway.


Thanks, thats what I was leaning towards


----------

